# Full circle



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello all - it's been a while. It seems that besides a couple of cameos in 2010 and single daliance in 2011 my last real activity around these parts was back in 2009. I've had myself a couple of stinkboats in that time (still have one but it's days are limited) and just this last weekend i've come full circle and jumped back in the yak for a spot of fishing.

I'm located in Central Queensland now, Emerald to be exact, so the Nogoa River is my local. A quick walk and cast managed a black bream and a yellowbelly on lures last week so the yak has come out and freshwater lure fishing is now my thing. Apparently. The weekend trip shows i still have a bit to learn (tips appreciated) but the site seeing was good (highlight was a wedgetail eagles nest which had to be 6ft tall at least) and it does seem as if there's some prime Saratoga territory around so that's the goal. The photos will show there's plenty of prime looking water and snags but with the still water I just struggle to have confidence in determining where the fish will be holding or actively feeding.

Cursory trip report at the best but it does seem as if there's still a lot of the old folk around and plenty of new ones so thought i'd say hi. Hi. Look forward to loitering some more, maybe even putting up a 'toga report soon.

Beefs


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

A nice looking river you have there to fish, welcome back.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome back Beefs.

Good to see ya on the water.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Good looking water there. Get into it


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Travis good to see the swing sniffing around in some new water, good to see your return and hope you find the toga mate.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Cheers Richo - yeah the ole Swing is still going, needs a new centre hatch lid and it does seem to sit a bit lower in the water than last time I used it - they must lose bouyancy over they years do they? Right? That has to be it.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Trav, good to see you back in the saddle. Look us up if you head to the sunny coast over Xmas.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome back beefs. Worked out that way for a bit so cant wait to see more reports.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

beefs said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Cheers Richo - yeah the ole Swing is still going, needs a new centre hatch lid and it does seem to sit a bit lower in the water than last time I used it - they must lose bouyancy over they years do they? Right? That has to be it.


I noticed that loss of buoyancy too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaa


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome back Beefs !

Ive just got back into it myself after a five year hiatus due to child rearing !

The swing looks good - still got mine - have upgraded though now to Hobie Adventure


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

paulo said:


> Hey Trav, good to see you back in the saddle. Look us up if you head to the sunny coast over Xmas.


Thanks Paul - unfortunately no, not back on the Sunshine Coast or else it would be good to catch up. Instead I have to put up with 10 days at Hamilton Island, with the boat and kayak ;-)



wopfish said:


> Welcome back Beefs !
> 
> Ive just got back into it myself after a five year hiatus due to child rearing !
> 
> The swing looks good - still got mine - have upgraded though now to Hobie Adventure


Cheers Dick, I saw that and you semi-inspired me to get back on deck as well! I'm putting off spending cash on a new yak but damn if they haven't come a ways since I last looked....it will be tough.



Yak4ever said:


> Hi Beefs
> I just left Emerald in June, I was catching good Saratoga down stream from the main road bridge, the last 1 Km before the bottom weir.
> Your pics look like you were upstream of the top weir, I never got to fish up there.
> I am now in Dysart, good luck.


Awesome tip thanks Yak4ever - were you fishing in the yak? Mainly topwater lures or using bait? I've found some awesome looking Toga water above Selma weir, just need to prove it up...if they're above the bottom weir i'd like to think they'll be above the top one.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mate Im stoked with the adventure - but theres a simplicity to the swing !!!! Less moving parts and lighter - plus fully capable ! Although hands free fishing is good and the legs are stronger than the arms ! Well maybe not for the BEEFS !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome back Beefs, looks like an interesting piece of water, the hatch lid doesn't look so critical on water like that.
Look forward to seeing what you find.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

keza said:


> Welcome back Beefs, looks like an interesting piece of water, the hatch lid doesn't look so critical on water like that.
> Look forward to seeing what you find.


Cheers Keza. As i said - the yak is lacking bouyancy....when i lift myself out of the seat (to relieve the recently broken tailbone) and then sit back down it's enough to flood the open hatch :? :lol: But yeah, i'll survive, it's nice flat water.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

beefs said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Beefs, looks like an interesting piece of water, the hatch lid doesn't look so critical on water like that.
> ...


More padding on your arse will lift you higher, it's catch 22.


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaa


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yak 4 ever, thats some very beautiful fish congrats.

beefs, good to see you back, i remember some outstanding reports from shoalwater bay you posted a few years back with some big emporer and nannygai, i think it was. mouth watering stuff


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Yak4ever said:


> I do all my fishing from the Yak, my stink boat just sits in the shed. It's a good place to store tackle.
> Catching first 3 hours of day light, they seam to hang near submerged tree stumps, some times even just a lonely stick that is by itself. I have caught most by trailing slowly (1.8 KPH) pulling golden bomber shallow runners but in the transparent brown or blue colors. With the surface lures I found a slow steady retrieve seamed to work best there, they did not like too much noise.


Awesome, thanks Yak4ever.I wouldnt have thought of trolling for them, thought it was a mainly cast and retrieve game.



grinner said:


> yak 4 ever, thats some very beautiful fish congrats.
> beefs, good to see you back, i remember some outstanding reports from shoalwater bay you posted a few years back with some big emporer and nannygai, i think it was. mouth watering stuff


Cheers Grinner - Shoalwater, sounds like us  Love that area all the way up to the Percy's.


----------

